# New pics of Babies, And nesty parents



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Here are some updated pictures of everyone including nesty boys and girls. Ignore the dates the camera reset the day so its wrong all were taken this morning


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

How adorable!!


----------



## SuzieQueue (Mar 12, 2012)

soooooooo cute!


----------



## CockatielFace (Mar 25, 2012)

So cute!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

I love the way you attach the nest box to the cages with the wing nuts. I have always used cable ties. your way looks a lot quicker to setup . Beautiful birds by the way.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks !! It took me awhile to figure out how i would attach the nestboxes then i had a light bulb moment and thought that would be the easiest way . I used stainless steel for both parts too and there aren't any sharp edges so they wont get hurt . I am planning on replacing the bolt to something a bit shorter in the next few days


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Gorgeous pictures I enjoyed them all.Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Storm (Aug 29, 2011)

Smart idea on attaching the nestboxes.!
And pretty pics too


----------



## AiSell (Jan 22, 2008)

They are so sweet and cute birdies


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Such cutie pies!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

They are SO cute!


----------

